# Help openGL ATI RADEON 9200SE  [solved]

## moa333

MAKE ATI 9200SE work:  SOVED SOLUTION the first posts...

I have installed ati-drivers like i've read it, and created the XF86file.

     I can even run glxgers, but without any real speed:

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

1443 frames in 5.0 seconds = 288.600 FPS

1585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 317.000 FPS

1661 frames in 5.0 seconds = 332.200 FPS

1586 frames in 5.0 seconds = 317.200 FPS

```

I guess ususlay it has to obtain about 5000FPS or 15000FPS..   what is your speed?  (wrong, even with direct rendering i have betwen 750FPS in foreground and 1600FPS-in background)Last edited by moa333 on Wed Aug 11, 2004 4:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

You say you have a 9200.... is it SE? if so thats the lower end 9200.. I didnt find this out untill after i bought it  :Sad: , regardless of that, could you post your glxinfo.. the part that says direct rendering towards the top needs to say yes... more than likely it says no... what kernel version are you using? If its 2.6, in menuconfig goto Device Drivers>Character Devices> and Direct Rendering Manager should be enabled... if yer in 2.4 tho... do VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge xfree-drm, then emerge ati-drivers again

----------

## moa333

Actualy it says no....  i am trying to do the two emerge thinks you sugested.   DO i nead to restarrt my computer?

```

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x25 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x29 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  1 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  1 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d  8 pc  1 24  0 c  y  .  0  0  0  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2e  8 gs  1 24  0 c  y  .  0  0  0  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

bash-2.05b$

```

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

hmm, u should only have to reboot if u changed your kernel config and saved it to /boot or used genkernel... I take it that if your emergeing both xfree-drm and ati-drivers that yer using 2.4 kernel... so long as u checked your kernel and DRM is not checked and your agpgart is selected you shouldnt have any need to save your kernel... while that means you shouldnt HAVE to reboot... it never hurts... rebooting will update your modules and everything... the main thing is to get that Direct Rendering in glxinfo to say yes... after u emerge ati-drivers, run fglrxconfig and answer everything... this will give yer X an extended XF86Config file with -4 at the end of it... it should automatically have the nessicary modules loaded in there for your X to initiate the DRM and therefore faster frame rates....

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

oh yea... one more thing... after you get dri enabled.. run opengl-update ati.. that will make it speedier too

----------

## moa333

SOLUTION:

Still no direct rendering after generating XF86Config-4 and doing this:

   - mixed a little with the old one to have for example my usb mouse working and some other stuff, and it looks like:

   - erased the old XF86Config (made a copy)  and  renamed the XF86Config-4  to XF86Config

BUT THE  SOLUTION:  some new chages in the file including:

   Option "UseInternalAGPGART"        "no"

    ChipID 0x4966 

#i have an  the   ATI RADEON 9200 SE, i dint know if this chipID mine but it works better for me

(i don't use "yes" for UseInternalAGPGART,  because its not working on my computer)

HERE is the XF86Config  file that WORKS,  and then i give the result of glxinfo and glxgears:

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 33    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Group 0

Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"    

    

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

    Option   "blank time"   "3"   # 10 minutes

    Option   "standby time"   "10"

    Option   "suspend time"   "20"

    Option   "off time"   "30"

    

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "300 1"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "fr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 80.5

    VertRefresh 60 - 100

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

     Option "AGPMode" "8"  

    

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"        "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    

    #Option "KernelModuleParm" "agplock=0" # AGP locked user pages: disabled

    

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5964

    Screen 0

    ChipID 0x4966

#pentru ca sa dispara si bara albastra in josul ecranului...

    

#    ChipID 0x514D  

#            solutia care merge 

    

#    ChipID 0x5963   

#            solutia de origine

   Option "AGPMode" "8" 

    

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

This is the new glxinfo:

```

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9200SE DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.9.0)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_element_array,

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture,

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

bash-2.05b$

```

And this is the glxgears (after running opengl-update ati of course)

The 1600FPS are when the image is in the background...

And  750 FPS in front....

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

3732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 746.400 FPS

3802 frames in 5.0 seconds = 760.400 FPS

3792 frames in 5.0 seconds = 758.400 FPS

3894 frames in 5.0 seconds = 778.800 FPS

6807 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1361.400 FPS

8145 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1629.000 FPS

8147 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1629.400 FPS

```

Hey, are you sure it is enaught 750FPS??Last edited by moa333 on Wed Aug 11, 2004 4:28 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## moa333

OH!    THE SOLUTION!

     Indeed,   i neaded a restart of the SYSTEM, not only the X with Ctrl-Alt-BackSlash

   DRI works!

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

Glad u got it workin... your fps = exactly what im gettin with my 9200 se.. think thats about as good as it gets... Im considering looking into getting a 9600 pro.. but only if things go well W/ Financial Aid 4 school   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rizzo

So I want to build agpgart and the chipset (mine is ALi) as modules?  I swear I see modules vs. compiled-in recommendations change every time I read this.  Oh well, whatever will get this working for me (I have 9200SE as well).

Also, do I need to change the default BusID for that card?  fglrxconfig had it defaulted at

```

BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5964

```

lspci tells me:

```

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)

0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)

```

So I changed it to

```

BusID "PCI:0:1:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5964

```

I'm really just guessing that those values correspond.

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

 *Quote:*   

> I swear I see modules vs. compiled-in recommendations change every time I read this. Oh well, whatever will get this working for me (I have 9200SE as well). 

 

Me too.. and you are correct on that last part... i think its whatever works for you.

As far as setting the right bus ID... mine wont detect a card on any other setting I try other than 1:0:0 , but this dont mean you cant play around with it.. 

Note: test it in console mode, outside of X. If startx wont load and gives an error  "no device found on what:ever:you picked" (or somthing like that), then you know to leave it at what it was working on... funny thing is with mine tho, fglrxcontrol detects what card im using, but in glxinfo i get this...

```

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 8500 Prototype DDR Pentium 4 (SSE2) (FireGL) (GNU_ICD)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.11.1)

```

funky huh?

oh well, im not worried bout the details.. so long as this is livable :

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

5326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1065.200 FPS

7500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1500.000 FPS

7496 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1499.200 FPS

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## rizzo

So to use ati-drivers I do _not_ want to build the 'radeon' module from kernel right?  I've enabled  Direct Rendering Manager and left all of the card drivers blank.

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

yup, tha's a big 10/4... heres what i got

```

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                                              

 < >   ALI chipset support                                                                                  

 < >   ATI chipset support                                                                                  

 < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                                                           

 < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                                                             

 < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support                                                    

 < >   Intel i865 chipset support                                                                           

 < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                                                

 < >   SiS chipset support                                                                                  

 < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                                                                    

 <M>   VIA chipset support                                                                                  

 < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                                                           

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)                                        

 < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                                                                

 < >   3dlabs GMX 2000                                                                                      

 < >   ATI Rage 128                                                                                         

 < >   ATI Radeon                                                                                           

 < >   Matrox g200/g400                                                                                     

 < >   SiS video cards                                                                                      

```

The reason why you dont add it is because 'emerge ati-drivers' adds its own driver module, enabling the builtin module simultaineously may cause problems, plus its like (and I hate using this as an example) using the drivers that comes with Windows instead of using the drivers from manufacturer, usually the manufacturer provides better support for their own product...

PS, i am in no way comparing linux to windows... ew... i just feel dirty for that

----------

## rizzo

Well I did this setup and still nothing.  When I start X (xorg-x11), neither agpgart, ali-agp, or fglrx are loaded in lsmod.  And even if I manually modprobe them all before starting X, I still get no direct rendering according to glxinfo.

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

and what about your x config file? i know i was havin probs a couple weeks ago,  w/ xorg and drivers.. never figured out what was causing it cuz i just did a emerge unmerge xorg and emerge xfree, i set the dri to enable within XF86Config, and set the right DRI settings within and reboot and worked... heres a copy of my xf86config if it helps you...

```

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/ttyS0"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-90

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

note the DRI Section at the end there, and DRI loaded in modules

also just curious... im sure you ran fglrxconfig too right?

----------

## rizzo

I think I figured it out.  xorg-x11 wasn't looking at XF86Config-4 at all.  I thought that it would if there was no xorg.conf.  Turns out it was just using some default values.  So if I symlinked the XF86Config-4 to xorg.conf then it worked.

So now I'm getting DRI and ~700FPS.

Thanks.

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

cool, glad u got it workin man. hope I was of some help to ya

----------

## stinni

Okey lads..

After reading your posts i have solved all of my video problems..

Even my tv-out is now working like it should.

Thanks

----------

## moa333

cool,    i hope i will solve my microphone problem too....

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1436446#1436446

----------

## rizzo

Well not all is joyful.  DRI and all are working, but the display locks up when I try to log out.  I've split that out here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1437362#1437362

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

ARGGGG...  Slightly irratated... I recently bought a Nvidia GeForce for my little brothers computer, half the megs of my 9200se, and half the price... thinkin mine would be better... WRONG... just got the nvidia drivers installed and working like a dream w/ lil over 5500/fps 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   heh... thinkin bout stealing it and givin him my pos 9200se  :Twisted Evil:  [/code]

----------

## trethacker

I have the 9200se. OpenGL is working, i get readings for glxinfo and glxgears, although I am only seeing ~630fps through gears, and I think this is where my problem exists.

In certain games that use rendering (specifically Neverwinter Nights, but others have shown the same characteristics) after a few minutes of play, openGL seems to slow down GREATLY and causes video lag. I thought mayeb I was demanding too much from the system and turned textures and high quality video options off in all the games and still have the same problems...

here is my xorg.conf:

```
# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

    Option "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-86

    VertRefresh 50-180

   # Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 37.9

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5 - 37.9" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50 - 70" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5964

    Screen 0

    ChipID 0x4966

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

here is glxgears:

```
3087 frames in 5.0 seconds = 617.400 FPS

3159 frames in 5.0 seconds = 631.800 FPS

3183 frames in 5.0 seconds = 636.600 FPS

3176 frames in 5.0 seconds = 635.200 FPS

3175 frames in 5.0 seconds = 635.000 FPS
```

and glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9200SE DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4641 (X4.3.0-3.14.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_element_array,

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None
```

can someone please tell me what, if anything is setup wrong so I can eliminate the lag in my games?

other info you may need?

screen res 1600x1200 in X, 800x600 in games, both 16bit

gentoo version: 2004.3, 2.6.9-gentoo-r6, kde 3.3.1

nwn version 1.62 original ( no expansions ) installed using nwn portage and windows install to copy existing files over, then fixinstall'd.

also, if anyone has a clue as to what I can do to get TV-out working, I have tried and onle get tv video until X starts... then video is gone... 

Thanx in advance for ALL help.

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

Just out of curiousity.. and if you havent fixed your problem already... was that your readout with gear minimized or open? that usually makes a dif.. my readouts were with it minimized.. but open i would get 650 - 800 or so with a screen res of 1024x768. i could get even higher at 800x600.

----------

## trethacker

i havent solved this yet... thanks for respponding...

it was done with gears open .. i didnt think to minimize it... 

but either way, i still get the lag in the games and i am also noticing that when i have a windows, lets say mozilla firefox, open... if i move it around the screen i get a binch of horizontal lines that shoot across the screen until i stop moving it... i have noticed this with internet browsers, terminals, and file managers so far, so I am assuming that it happens with most openable windows. I'm not sure what caused this, but if i turn off the fglrx and use a non-gl type xorg.conf file, i dont have these... of course, i dont have games eiher.. lol

----------

## wyt3dr4g0n

humm.. just out of curiousity how does the card respond in Windows... assuming your running windows too of course..  I didn't have near as much trouble w/ my 9200se as you seem to be.. of course i wasnt running at 1600x1200. As im sure u know the higher the res the more stress on the card. But i still dont know if that would cause your problems.. your card may just be having hardware probs that software can't fix..

----------

## trethacker

caard works great in windows and the resolution in either OS doesnt change any of the effects ....

In gentoo, the lines show up in all re'zs from 640 on up.

It didnt have this issue before and still works fine in windows so I dont know hat to think....

----------

